# sonic wall and vpn client



## warmercupid (May 8, 2011)

I Have 2 computers, one is set up perfectly for vpn client. However i can not get on to internet with the other one> How do i solve this?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Title said 'sonic wall and vpn client'. I don't see the sonicwall part in your post, only VPN. 


warmercupid said:


> I Have 2 computers, one is set up perfectly for vpn client. However i can not get on to internet with the other one> How do i solve this?


It will be helpful if you can give us a detail scenario of what's going on.

I see 2 diff issues here if I'm not mistaken or you meant the other computer won't connect to VPN. Are these 2 computers in 2 diff locations? Both using Sonicwall with VPN? Please enlighten us. :grin:
'one is set up perfectly for vpn client. However i can not get on to internet with the other one'


----------

